
Renaissance's $10B Medallion Fund Gains 24% Year to Date in Tumultuous Market - chollida1
https://www.wsj.com/articles/renaissance-s-10-billion-medallion-fund-gains-24-year-to-datein-tumultuous-market-11587152401
======
neximo64
April 17th

